# Laila perfume



## clamster (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a sample of this from a swapper and LOVE it!!! I don't know how to describe fragrances very well but here's the website's description:

Laila Eau de Parfum is “fresh, clean & alluring - everything a woman wants to be!”. An exhilarating blend of natural oils, Laila is an infusion of Norwegian mountain wildflowers with just a touch of fruit inflections – including watermelon. With no synthetic additives, it mixes with the skin’s own oils to remain fresh all day without turning or fading. Laila intoxicates the senses. 

Laila the Essence of Norway

IMO this is a nice fragrance for any age really!


----------

